

PostgreSQL and Node.js - mjhea0
http://mherman.org/blog/2015/02/12/postgresql-and-nodejs#.VNz2hzVkuhc.hackernews

======
cmpb
This is a nice guide on setting up integration with a PostgreSQL database from
Node. I've come across a few projects recently that make similar attempts, as
an ORM:

Bookshelf: [http://bookshelfjs.org/](http://bookshelfjs.org/)

Sequelize: [http://sequelizejs.com/](http://sequelizejs.com/)

Waterline:
[https://github.com/balderdashy/waterline](https://github.com/balderdashy/waterline)

~~~
mjhea0
+1 [http://sequelizejs.com/](http://sequelizejs.com/)

